# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva of lichttherapie?

## Robientje

Ik wil niet helemaal niet op de stoel van een arts gaan zitten en besef me heel goed dat ik hier op het forum slechts flarden lees van de persoonlijke omstandigheden van mensen (ik wil dus niemand tegen de schenen schoppen), maar ik vraag me wel af waarom mensen zich zo snel een antidepressivum laten voorschrijven, terwijl er ook wetenschappelijk bewezen alternatieven zijn. 

Niemand staat volgens mij te springen om antidepressiva te slikken, maar in onze praktijk komen mensen er zelfs om vragen. Ze geven aan dat ze depressief zijn en komen al met een merk of stofnaam van het internet welke ze voorgeschreven willen hebben.

Onze praktijk (en ik zelf) hebben hele goede ervaringen met lichttherapie. lichttherapie is vooral bekend bij winterdepressie. Lichttherapie is echter ook effectief bij niet-seizoensgebonden depressie en slaapproblemen. De effectiviteit is o.a. aangetoond door middel van wetenschappelijk onderzoek (Lieverse et al). Volgens deze onderzoeken is lichttherapie net zo effectief bij niet-seizoensgebonden depressie als antidepressiva. Met als grote voordeel, geen bijwerkingen en ontrekkingsverschijnselen. En de effectiviteit is sneller merkzaam. Lichttherapie kan ook gecombineerd worden met antidepressiva met als voordeel dat het antidepressivum niet meer hoeft worden opgehoogd. 

Voor lichttherapie kan je naar het ziekenhuis. Dit wordt vergoed. Lichttherapie thuis bijna niet, maar scheelt heel wat ritjes naar het ziekenhuis. Ook kan je een lichttherapielamp huren bij een thuiszorgwinkel. Zorg er echter wel voor dat je een goede lamp krijgt, want de kwaliteit kan verschillen. Zo zijn er lampen die je per dag twee uur moet gebruiken (op 60 cm afstand tot de ogen) maar er zijn ook lampen die je dagelijks maar 15 minuten op 60 cm afstand tot de ogen hoeft te gebruiken. Deze zijn vaak wel wat duurder, maar scheelt je een hoop tijd. Maar als je dagelijks wel twee uur in de ochtend de tijd hebt dan kan het in principe ook met een goedkopere lamp. 

Er zijn verschillende websites die lichttherapielampen verkopen. Jammer genoeg bieden veel sites niet heel veel achtergrond informatie. Zelf vind ik de website van goodlite.nl erg goed. Veel informatie over lichttherapie en de toepassing van lichttherapie bij veel gezondheidsklachten. Zij hebben ook erg goede lampen. Zelf heb ik de Litebook. Deze adviseren wij dan ook veel aan onze patienten.

Als laatste nog een goede tip (welke de websites minder leuk zullen vinden...), je hoort met een week al resultaat te ervaren, zeker met twee weken. Als je echter op het internet koopt dat schrijft de wet een twee weken bedenktijd voor. Dus als je geen positieve ervaring hebt, dan stuur je de lamp terug en krijg je het aankoopbedrag terug en kost het je alleen wat porto. Goedkoper dan huren!  :Smile: 

(EN NEE, IK HEB GEEN BANDEN MET WINKELS DIE DE LAMPEN VERKOPEN. Ik ben huisartsassistente en wij werken veel met lichttherapie)

----------


## Leontien

Zijn er al mensen die ervaring hebben met lichttherapie terwijl ze depressief zijn?

----------


## pruts

@Robientje en Leontien, Ik heb ervaring met lichttherapie (in een ziekenhuis gekregen) voor behandeling van depressie. De wijze hoe ik dat heb gekregen was eerder toeval, ten tijde van de doorverwijs naar de paaz was mijn eigen psychiater in vakantie dus kreeg ik de andere afdelingspsychiater en die had toen lichttherapie voorgesteld met zo'n brilletje. Eerlijkheidshalve was mijn ervaring daarmee niet bijster positief, oke geen bijwerkingen (en da's meer dan ik ooit van een antidepressiva kon zeggen) maar ik had er ook geen werking van. 
Mijn persoonlijke mening is dat alternatieve behandelingen er zeker mogen zijn (mits ze enige wetenschappelijke achtergrond als bagage hebben! In kaarten leggen geloof ik niet!) maar dat ze meer op z'n plaats zijn bij (lichte) seizoensgebonden depressies of stress/spanningsklachten. 
Maar hoe dan ook zal dit voor elk individu anders zijn en ik kan lichttherapie dan ook wel als zinvolle therapie zien bij psychische klachten.

----------

